# lets see your shop!



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 7, 2006)

Home shops or your shop.

www.madmasons.com/shop.html

just pics of the good stuff not the whole thing.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 9, 2006)

There's anoher thread posted like this;

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=529

A few other shops.


----------

